

7 lessons learned growing from 4 to 20 people - bberson23
https://medium.com/@jmilinovich/7-lessons-learned-growing-from-4-to-20-people-4835d5e57dcd

======
xamael
Nice apart from that I think one point is missing -> CEO should have balls and
know what leadership really means.

